# why sig ?



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

Many people on this forum like the sigs
i am curious as to why people love this swiss gun
please inform me
thanks


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't own one but I would say quality of craftmanship. Every one I have ever seen seems like a very well built weapon.


----------



## oldphart (Oct 20, 2007)

Tough, dependable, accurate and good customer service.


----------



## jeffie (Aug 5, 2007)

*sig ?*



hideit said:


> Many people on this forum like the sigs
> i am curious as to why people love this swiss gun
> please inform me
> thanks


Sig is no longer Swiss but German , the section of handguns is
now Sig Sauer.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

thats true sigarms the co. based in the usa, recently changed its official name to sigsauer so to completely merge with the parent company.i still have a sigarms jacket in my closet though.a great jacket, sig doesn't make junk.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Quality, Reliable and affordable. Well , 2 out of 3 anyway.:mrgreen:


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

Quality and reliability, you can't put a price on that.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The best reason to have a Sig is the fact that is will ALWAYS function. And in my experience function very well. As far as the cost, I've paid more for some that can get picky about what they wanna feed.brokenimage


----------



## sfmittels (May 3, 2007)

Why SIG? Why BMW / Mercedes / Audi? Same answer for both.


----------



## SigX5 (Sep 13, 2007)

quality, precision in craftmanship, just pick up a SigSauer and you feel what you pay for.
there's no play anywere in the pistol and it just feels as good as i shoot.
but even the sun has its spots.. my spanking new X-FIVE gave up after 25 rounds, the hammer wont hook up and the sear have to be changed, a common problem on the X-pistols as i have discovered, but SigSauer here in Sweden will fix it and i will have my pistol back in 3-4 days, that's also something worth a few extra $$$


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

oldphart said:


> Tough, dependable, accurate and good customer service.


The customer service is very debateable, but I agree with the other three.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

The "TANK" of all handguns. I think you'd see more owners if the prices were within the competitions range. But, than again, most of the competition makers cannot compare to the SigSauer quality, reliability factors.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I bought my wife one and I was just not that interested in them. I was bored and looked in my safe and didn't feel I shooting anything and then I spotted my wifes sig. I took it to the range with a hundred rounds. I have shot it maybe 10 times. I could not believe how well I shot it and how accurate it was. When I have a chuck of change I'm going to add a couple of H&K's and Sig's to my collection.


----------



## truman565 (Jun 27, 2007)

I love my P226 Navy for several simple reasons. It feels good in my hand, it looks badass (which is just a bonus for me being more of a function over form guy), I am accurate with it, and most importantly I trust it. Reliability is first. A gun, especially one used for defense, must be an accurate gun otherwise it doesn't make much sense. Different people will be accurate with different guns. However the most accurate gun in the world isn't worth the metal its built out of if it doesn't shoot when you want it to. You would think that most guns would shoot everytime assuming they are properly maintained but I have found this to be untrue all too often. Sigs are not the only reliable guns on the market but its hard to go wrong with one. I have only put 500 rounds through mine so far but every single one has gone where it was pointed. If my targets are not perfect then its my fault not the guns'.


----------



## glennc (May 12, 2006)

I've owned a P226 and a P239 and am looking to buy the new P250. Never had one problem with either pistol...I've heard gunshop owners call them the "Rolex" and "Rolls-Royce" of handguns and from what I've seen I truely believe that.


----------



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

hideit said:


> Many people on this forum like the sigs
> i am curious as to why people love this swiss gun
> please inform me
> thanks


Sig is now Sig Sauer and a German company. I do have a Siss Sig P210 and love it. Besides the 1911, Sigs are my favorite autos.


----------



## Borderline Bob (Oct 25, 2007)

*Why a Sig . . .*

Courtesy of a U.S. Marine in 1969, and the U.S. Army in Vietnam, I was an adherent of the Colt Government Model until mid-1980s. My employer at that time did not have them, and did not encourage their use, especially in the way I had been trained.
They had Beretta 92s and Sig 228s. The Sig just molded to my hand and I shot it better than anything before or since. Reliability? My employer bought guns by the dozen. The first batch of 228s I saw numbered 36. There was never a hitch with any of them, and they functioned flawlessly with anything from the U.S. wimp loads available at the time, to blisteringly hot NATO loads intended for machine guns. I don't know what the Israelis used, but it, too, was really hot.

I also was trained with the 226/9mm, and later the 229/.357-Sig, which has been my standard ever since. I have talked with people in federal government agencies and civilian police departments who say some Sigs suffer frame cracks, but I have never seen one even get loose after tens of thousands of rounds.

Every person has individual traits that make one type of gun work well for them, but not another. I dislike Glocks, but one of my sons, trained since age 5 to shoot, is now a deputy sheriff and wouldn't trade his Glock for anything left in my safe, including Sigs. Different strokes for different folks.

I also like the Beretta 92. It's a big gun, and people with smaller hands don't like it. Deputy sheriffs I knew at Milwaukee Mitchell Field were delighted to give up their Berettas for smaller-handled Glocks, some years ago.

Another of our sons is active duty USAF, and has shot Berettas since he was 10. He complains bitterly about the poor quality of the ones issued to him in Iraq because he has a beauty I gave him more than 10 years ago. It goes "bang" in his hands every time and has the accuracy of the U.S. Army Marksmanship Team's guns. Funny thing, though, today's USAF won't allow members to take their own guns to a combat zone. Go figure.

Sigs just work right, straight out of the box. Factory support has been exemplery, reliability perfect, and they operate with any load you use in them. Since they have been made to a mil spec for more than 20 years, they are also very tough. I recently bought a P-6, which is a martial- marked 225, for under $300. It's old, and shows considerable wear. But, pull the trigger and it's a Sig. Terrific gun. As a single-stack, it conceals well, and is popular with people who have smaller hands.
I've tried S&W autos, and Rugers. Nothing against any of them. Their reputations are excellent and deserved. They just don't work as well in my hands.

Funny thing, my shooting partner recently bought a Colt Government Model (her first), an excellent Series 70. She had Novak sights put on it, but it is otherwise stock. She asked me to teach her the manual of arms for it, recalling my tales of military use. I've had to relearn it myself, and I am not as capable with it as I once was, nor as capable as I still am with my Sigs.

Don't be afraid to buy a used Sig and work with it. It may be just the thing for you (228 for mid-size, 226 for full-size). If not, we have a cornucopia of other brands to choose from.

Borderline Bob
Say no so much "I know," as "I wonder."


----------



## Nra-Life-Member (Mar 16, 2007)

I would say any of the West German Sig's that came in the cardboard boxes with the test targets are the SIGs to purchase. The newer stuff - I don't think - are as desirable.. The only exception is the 1911 (But many would differ with that)..

When looking at a New Sig - I only look at H&K. When looking for a used West German Sig - I look for a nice trade in..


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

*Left handed options?*

I recently bought a S&W M&P as my first handgun because it fit my hand so well and was completely lefty-friendly. I would love to own a Sig though.  Do Sigs have any ambidextrous options for leftys or do we just work the controls as best we can with our index fingers like most other semi-autos?


----------



## glennc (May 12, 2006)

RightTurnClyde said:


> I recently bought a S&W M&P as my first handgun because it fit my hand so well and was completely lefty-friendly. I would love to own a Sig though. Do Sigs have any ambidextrous options for leftys or do we just work the controls as best we can with our index fingers like most other semi-autos?


Check-out the new Sig P250..here's the link...

http://www.sigsauer.com/Default.aspx


----------



## banjoman (Nov 13, 2007)

*Hmmm good question.*

Compairing the Sig to other ones on the market, is like a Yugo to a Porsche. I bought my 228 because of a friend who carries it as his duty weapon. I've owned a Glock, and several others but I must say the 228 out shines them all. The U. S. Goverment is not generally known for picking the best firearms for their personel, but EVERYONE I have talked to has nothing but great things to say about their Sigs. I know the Army NG TAC TEAM carries the 228 in an M-11 name and swear by them even though Glocks were offered as an optional weapon.

I have several relatives in the LE community and they refuse to carry anything but a Sig even though their departments have changed to a different basic carry weapon. This says alot about craftmanship, dependability etc.

You can bet my next purchase will also be a Sig because my wife is ready to move up from her .22. Yes they cost more... But they are worth every penny.


----------



## Dr.K (Feb 13, 2007)

Shoot one and you'll know why.:smt023


----------



## sfmittels (May 3, 2007)

RightTurnClyde said:


> I would love to own a Sig though. Do Sigs have any ambidextrous options for leftys or do we just work the controls as best we can with our index fingers like most other semi-autos?


I'm left-handed and just bought my eighth SIG. The magazine release is the same as on almost every other semi-auto and the decocker is right above it. IMO, they're both easier to operate with the left index finger than with the right thumb. The slide stop is impossible, but it's placed so high that I don't see how a RIGHT-handed person can work it to drop the slide. Besides, when you're left-handed, it's easier and faster to slingshot the slide anyway. Bottom line: the SIG design already is lefty-friendly.


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

Dr.K said:


> Shoot one and you'll know why.:smt023


I had planned on starting this post out as, "I got a Sig Sauer P220 Compact for my wife. Nice trade." But I just couldn't. I mean, hey, how could I do that to a wife who buys me pants and shorts and asks if my gun fit okay in the pocket? Not to mention the 35 years she's put up with my ass.

Dr. K summed it up for me. My Numba 2 Son has a 220 Match. I've shot it several times and was just shy of giddy each time. I bought a P220 Compact on the 30th. Why a 220? I love the "shove" of a 45ACP. I realize that the ammo is more expensive, but I'll pick up cans along the road if need be. It's that shove...

BTW: the Compact fits nicely in the pocket of my cargo shorts. This was a pleasant surprise as I plan to seek ways to carry this and did not anticipate the pocket as a place for it. I currently carry a NAA 380 alla time in a Nemesis pocket holster.


----------



## Steve (Jan 2, 2008)

I will give you my opinion after I shoot my 229 elite today


----------



## Steve (Jan 2, 2008)

Jstu put 200 rounds through 229 elite on lunch, insane, love it. Too bad one fo the grips screws fell out and is stripped, on hold with sig right now


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

*Know I know why...*

I fired my son's P220 Match on several occassions recently. That did it for me. On December 30th, I bought a P220 Compact (as I plan to carry it whenever practical). On Saturday, I got to the range when they opened with 150 rounds of 230 grain FMJ's. I had purchased an UpLULA mag loader; it paid for itself in a heartbeat. Even with only the 2 6-round mags that come with the P220 Compact, I went through the 150 rounds in a hurry. I shot the last 100 rounds one-handed with ease. *What a sweet pistol*. No FTF's and no FTE's. I practiced DA by using the decocker to better gage how the double action feels. Even with a small hand I can reach everything I need to.

I'm sorry to tell you that this story has an unhappy ending. I ran out of ammo long before I was ready to quit. Bummer. :smt022


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I wanted a p229 for a long time but never put too much effort into getting one because of the price of a new one. I have always thought over priced guns were just that, overpriced, but the Sig's were always the exception, at least to me. I don't know how to explain it but when you hold one you just know your holding the best money can buy. 
My wife got me one for Christmas. It was a certified pre-owned model without the rail so she got it for $650 with two mags and two barrels ( 40S&W and .357sig). Certified pre-owned was all any of the shops in our area had. It was factory refinished, new mags, new barrels, new springs, and new grips. 
I have only had the chance to shoot it once but I have to tell you so far I am not disappointed, _*at all.*_I shot it as well as any gun I have owned and shot for a long time, in fact better than most. The only thing I don't like and I mean the _*ONLY*_ thing I don't like so far is the price of .357sig ammo.This is the first non-9mm carry gun I have gotten in a long time, so I am used to the price of 9mm ammo. I really like the .357sig round, *a lot* but the price,,,,,,,,,,,,, I mean,,,,,,,,,,,My God!!!
I think I will be shooting it in 40S&W at the range and just carry the .357sig as my carry ammo.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

Maximo said:


> I wanted a p229 for a long time but never put too much effort into getting one because of the price of a new one. I have always thought over priced guns were just that, overpriced, but the Sig's were always the exception, at least to me. I don't know how to explain it but when you hold one you just know your holding the best money can buy.
> My wife got me one for Christmas. It was a certified pre-owned model without the rail so she got it for $650 with two mags and two barrels ( 40S&W and .357sig). Certified pre-owned was all any of the shops in our area had. It was factory refinished, new mags, new barrels, new springs, and new grips.
> I have only had the chance to shoot it once but I have to tell you so far I am not disappointed, _*at all.*_I shot it as well as any gun I have owned and shot for a long time, in fact better than most. The only thing I don't like and I mean the _*ONLY*_ thing I don't like so far is the price of .357sig ammo.This is the first non-9mm carry gun I have gotten in a long time, so I am used to the price of 9mm ammo. I really like the .357sig round, *a lot* but the price,,,,,,,,,,,,, I mean,,,,,,,,,,,My God!!!
> I think I will be shooting it in 40S&W at the range and just carry the .357sig as my carry ammo.


2 things you should treasure and never get rid of. YOUR wife, and that Sig.

My Wife told me she didn't like guns in the house... I wasn't sorry to see her go.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

scorpiusdeus said:


> 2 things you should treasure and never get rid of. YOUR wife, and that Sig.
> 
> My Wife told me she didn't like guns in the house... I wasn't sorry to see her go.


I have only a couple of guns I would part with under the right conditions. Most, including the Sig, are on the never get rid of for any reason list.

The wife was always on the never get rid of list.:smt023


----------



## Brian (May 28, 2007)

I'm not sure I can answer that . . . but I can tell you our story. In short, we kind of fell into SIG (though I was well aware of SIG's reputation).

In May of last year, my wife of 40+ years decided the time was right for her to acquire a handgun for personal protection (she'd shown absolutely no interest in my boyhood interest until then -- I don't know what happened . . .). My shooting buddy (Mark) loaned us his Glock 17 in 9mm, and Kate shot if, and found it wouldn't bite. But she was turned off (as was I) by the hassles of loading the magazine and (for me) the hassles of field stripping it for cleaning. But she sort of liked shooting it. Mark recommended we take a look at a Kahr at our local gun shop because it was small and easily concealable. 

So we did . . . and she was okay with the Kahr, just as she had been okay with the Glock. Then, for no particular reason other than I knew of SIG's reputation and wanted Kate to have a look-see at "the best" for reasons of comparison, I asked the clerk if he had a used Sig. He didn't, but he did have a new one -- a P-239.

He handed it to Kate, and that was it. She was trying very hard to be perfectly objective and not to show how she felt, but after all those years of marriage, I kinda know how to read her.

So I outlined the positives and negatives of SIG vs Kahr (she'd rejected the Glock), and pointed out that the small, light Kahr would conceal better, but that she'd practice more with the SIG -- which is all important. She also liked the exposed hammer of the SIG.

So she got it, named it Ziva (after the Mosad agent played by Cote de Pablo in the TV show NCIS), and since May has put 6000 rounds through it. It just feels good to her, and is ever so reliable. Plus it's easy to field strip and clean. And she's developing into a pretty damned good shot, too.

I still thought she should have something a little smaller, so a few months later I went back to the gun shop and picked up a little second hand Kahr. It was a great little gun in theory. The only problem was that it jammed every third shot, no matter what ammo I fed it . . . so I took it back to the gun shop, and traded it in for a second hand SIG 225 (P-5) which had been the official sidearm of the West German border guard until Germany was reunited (some holster wear, but mechanically superb).

Alas, it was way too large for her . . . larger than her P 239 . . . so I kept it for myself . . . ;-)

What can I say? She dotes on hers, I on mine. The SIGs are a gas to shoot and are very reliable and accurate.

(Kate's SIG ended up costing me a fortune . . . I ended up upgrading from my single stage Rockchucker press to RCBS's Pro 2000 Progressive press to keep up with the number of rounds she was shooting. And then, there's all those components, and the cost of my own SIG . . . sigh . . . problems, problems, problems.)


----------



## slowbutvertical (Jan 24, 2008)

*Why Sig?*

One of my favorite aspects of my Sig P239 .40 is the thin grip. Although only 7+1, the Sig points and shootsd so well that 7+1 seems more than adequate. As with others on this forum -- no FTF's no FTE's.

My most common CCW is the Walther PPS. My overall best shooter is the Sig. Good luck!


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

The question was, "why a Sig"? The short answer is: a picture is worth a thousand words. My P226 Elite .40S&W (12+1)....


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

The SIG pistol is just one beautiful piece of equipment and functions well. I was totally Glock until I got my P220R. Now it seems I have more decisions to make when the time comes.


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

Ram Rod, that P220 is comfortable in your hand, isn't it? And that shove the 45ACP gives you. mmmmm.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Indeed it is. I had to go and get a slip on finger groove grip for it since nobody makes rubber grips yet for the SAO model. My G21 got sold over a year ago, and my G30 went in on the P220 in trade. I needed something in the 45. The Glocks that I had in the 45 just weren't right for me. I didn't really want to get back into the 1911 thing again. With my SIG P220R-TSS-SAO, everything is right with the universe again!


----------

